# Flats vs Micro for N.C. Backwaters



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

You live in NC you should look at Mitzi.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> You live in NC you should look at Mitzi.


I have and they are on the list for sure - missed a great deal the other week on a 17.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

I’ve fished NC all my life. The Salt Marsh Heron 16 is on the top of my list. We have some awesome protected waters, but getting there is the hard part. You need something that will handle chop, wake, and inlets, yet float skinny. Tall order for any design.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

I love my Hewes Redfisher 18 for NC waters, it is versatile, pretty skinny10" but it can cross anything, it can handle chop, wake and inlets very well.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

birdyshooter said:


> I’ve fished NC all my life. The Salt Marsh Heron 16 is on the top of my list. We have some awesome protected waters, but getting there is the hard part. You need something that will handle chop, wake, and inlets, yet float skinny. Tall order for any design.


Those conditions are what gives me pause on the micros.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Loogie said:


> I love my Hewes Redfisher 18 for NC waters, it is versatile, pretty skinny10" but it can cross anything, it can handle chop, wake and inlets very well.


Been eyeing those too. How does your BT do in those conditions? I spoke to an owner the other day that's runs around areas I'll run and he said it performs well. Seems to me it wouldn't perform well crossing open water or the inlet.


----------



## jbyrum (Jan 12, 2015)

I fished the full moon flood tide a couple weeks ago in Newport River. I wouldn't have wanted to make that run in anything smaller than my skiff. Late afternoon SW wind can make even mildly protected areas ugly. My dad had a 14' IPB a few years ago that I thought was going to break in half on the ride back home.


----------



## Terry W Rose (Dec 23, 2019)

birdyshooter said:


> I’ve fished NC all my life. The Salt Marsh Heron 16 is on the top of my list. We have some awesome protected waters, but getting there is the hard part. You need something that will handle chop, wake, and inlets, yet float skinny. Tall order for any design.


Here too, fishing the Pamlico, Neuse and around the Chesapeake Bay, for those very reasons I've got a Salt Marsh Heron 18 on order. It will fish bigger waters but still float skinny, Cant wait to get on the water with it.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Like most things, no one correct answer. So much depends on where you will fish and how you will use it. I know one well known fly fishermen here in NC that fishes the Swansboro area and he has a AnKona Copperhead. It does great there and can easily fish the flood tides.

I have a BT Vengeance, it will be limited in Swansboro and flood tides. But I am on the Neuse River/Pamlico Sound where it does pretty good, still have to pick your days. Have a bay boat to fish many of the same areas on sketchier days.

My friend took his Copperhead to Islamorada and was under gunned, whereas my Vengeance would be in its happy place.

Either boat is great for one area and not so great in another, you just need to know where you will spend the majority of your time.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Terry W Rose said:


> Here too, fishing the Pamlico, Neuse and around the Chesapeake Bay, for those very reasons I've got a Salt Marsh Heron 18 on order. It will fish bigger waters but still float skinny, Cant wait to get on the water with it.


Hey Terry, keep us NC folks up to date one how she works out for you.


----------



## Terry W Rose (Dec 23, 2019)

birdyshooter said:


> Hey Terry, keep us NC folks up to date one how she works out for you.


Will do, still waiting for them to star the actual build but once I get it on the water I'll do a review of it for sure.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Gary240 said:


> Been eyeing those too. How does your BT do in those conditions? I spoke to an owner the other day that's runs around areas I'll run and he said it performs well. Seems to me it wouldn't perform well crossing open water or the inlet.


The BT does not handle the bigger waves and water, that’s why I have a Hewes Redfisher 18. The BT handles chop well but you will get wet when windy and choppy. Anything greater and you have to be careful, and slow down. The Hewes is perfect for passes, heavy chop, and can certainly make a fishing day out of harsher weather. Two different boats for two different applications. The BT is amazing in the backcountry and I can get to places I couldn’t dream of in the Hewes.


----------



## Chasntuna (Mar 21, 2016)

I fish SC and GA now in a Gheenoe LT25 and am limited where I can go, which is why I'm now looking at other options; Tavernier 17 is in my sights now.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Loogie said:


> The BT does not handle the bigger waves and water, that’s why I have a Hewes Redfisher 18. The BT handles chop well but you will get wet when windy and choppy. Anything greater and you have to be careful, and slow down. The Hewes is perfect for passes, heavy chop, and can certainly make a fishing day out of harsher weather. Two different boats for two different applications. The BT is amazing in the backcountry and I can get to places I couldn’t dream of in the Hewes.


Thanks for the reply. Great information.


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

I live in Raleigh and plan on spending my time around Wilmington to Morehead City. I grew up in Wilmington and am very aware of how rough conditions can be. I put about a years worth of research into my skiff before pulling the trigger and ended up with a Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser. I am picking it up this weekend and will be posting once I get it down to Hubert to break it in!!


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Sweet 


ckh405 said:


> I live in Raleigh and plan on spending my time around Wilmington to Morehead City. I grew up in Wilmington and am very aware of how rough conditions can be. I put about a years worth of research into my skiff before pulling the trigger and ended up with a Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser. I am picking it up this weekend and will be posting once I get it down to Hubert to break it in!!
> View attachment 180589
> View attachment 180590


Sweet skiff! Please post performance. I’m still on the fence on what to purchase.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I used to have a BT vengeance and fished a lot near southport. I got rid of it a couple of years ago because it was just a lawn ornament because I couldn't get down there. I'm looking at hewes, and possibly ranger phantom. I want to get something a little bit wider. For me, its seems that I need to get more or a flats skiff than a micro


----------



## JRHorne (Aug 6, 2019)

My 85 Hewes Bonefisher II 18' has been great for me. I've gotten it too shallow many times. I ran through the ICW last September 2 days after that Hurricane blew through when winds were about 20 sustained and there were 4 foot swells in the inlet. Fishing was shit that day other than I landed 1 28" Red on a popping cork. Boat performed flawlessly though. We were doing about 25 jumping the swells. I wouldn't want anything too much smaller unless I was doing some targeted creeks (which I do plan to do maybe next year, looking at the Salt Marsh Savannah).

I'd get something 16-18" that can handle some chop. You don't have to get super skinny or to any crazy mangrove hidden holes here in NC to find the fish, IMO.


----------



## ckh405 (Oct 10, 2020)

New Lagoon Skiff Tail Chaser | Dedicated To The Smallest Of Skiffs (microskiff.com)


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Nice! How long was the build time?


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

Hey Guys - Thought I'd give an update. I appreciate all the responses and thought through all the suggestions. I wound up purchasing a May-Craft Cape Classic 189 that is 5 years old but never splashed. It's a no frills boat that I'm going to jazz up a little. I went this route after a couple of occasions fishing with my family and friends. I thought the number of ppl fishing would decline but seems my daughters friends from college love to fish. So, I decided then that I needed a boat capable of skinny water navigation but also fishes multiple ppl. And since I have a larger boat for open water, the flat bottom skiff checked all the boxes...well, not the best ride box, but that's OK for now. I know I'll eventually move into a Micro one day, but going to enjoy watching these kids have fun first. Who knows, I may pick up a micro if I run across a project boat - always wanted a Hells Bay  Thanks again guys!! 

Now, If anyone has any feedback on tricking out the new skiff...


----------



## sphamel (Nov 1, 2021)

Primary residence is Durham, but we have a family home on Topsail, Surf City. We ran a 20 ft DLV for years, but fell out of love with it because of the size. I was plenty big for the water and that was the problem. We have a place on a creek and found ourselves wanting to access the water from our dock due to convenience. The DLV was too big for that so we sold it and have begun building a Hof Island SW 16. I think it will check our boxes for what we plan to focus on and offer the durability that is forgiving for how we plan to use the vessel. I'll post pics as the project progresses.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

sphamel said:


> Primary residence is Durham, but we have a family home on Topsail, Surf City. We ran a 20 ft DLV for years, but fell out of love with it because of the size. I was plenty big for the water and that was the problem. We have a place on a creek and found ourselves wanting to access the water from our dock due to convenience. The DLV was too big for that so we sold it and have begun building a Hof Island SW 16. I think it will check our boxes for what we plan to focus on and offer the durability that is forgiving for how we plan to use the vessel. I'll post pics when as the project progresses.


I've spent a lot of time in the area growing up. Please share the progress and I wish you the best on your build!


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Loogie said:


> The BT does not handle the bigger waves and water, that’s why I have a Hewes Redfisher 18. The BT handles chop well but you will get wet when windy and choppy. Anything greater and you have to be careful, and slow down. The Hewes is perfect for passes, heavy chop, and can certainly make a fishing day out of harsher weather. Two different boats for two different applications. The BT is amazing in the backcountry and I can get to places I couldn’t dream of in the Hewes.


It just seems like if we are looking to not get wet while fishing in the wind we best stay home? At some point you have to realize if you want to fish skinny, getting wet is part of the program. I have a BT Strike, Im getting wet like, half the days. Its just gunna happen.

Apparently I needed to click the "There are more posts to this thread view them?" to see that you purchase. Either way my comment still stands. Go get wet. Its water.


----------



## Martvan (Jul 28, 2021)

Gary240 said:


> Been eyeing those too. How does your BT do in those conditions? I spoke to an owner the other day that's runs around areas I'll run and he said it performs well. Seems to me it wouldn't perform well crossing open water or the inlet.


 I got a bt mosquito and have run the cape fear river in some pretty wild conditions, almost could of surfed in the cape fear haha I got wet but it made it. My previous boat had a 11 inch draft and it was to much for the waters around here, you really had to watch the tides to get to the good spots.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

@Gary240- have you had a chance to get that skiff in the water yet? Just started my search for a flats boat and have similar requirements- Swansboro/Moorehead area, 2-4 people, stable, can cross open water and still get 'somewhat' into shallower areas. Yep, as someone said, a tall order! The Hewes Redfisher 18 recommendation seems solid.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

scrapiron said:


> @Gary240- have you had a chance to get that skiff in the water yet? Just started my search for a flats boat and have similar requirements- Swansboro/Moorehead area, 2-4 people, stable, can cross open water and still get 'somewhat' into shallower areas. Yep, as someone said, a tall order! The Hewes Redfisher 18 recommendation seems solid.


@scrapiron - I splashed it last weekend in the Pamlico. It was kicked up some with the wind so it gave me a good idea of what to expect along the coast. Overall, I’m happy with the skiff and feel it checks all the boxes with exception to ride. The ride isn’t terrible, but it is a flat bottom and ride like it in the chop. I was able to tuck into the river where it was smooth and the boat did great and held the turns pretty good. I had a 19’ 9deg dead rise boat that would slide out in those conditions. If only one boat, I would opt for the Hewes. You’re welcome to come try it sometime. I may down this weekend at EI.


----------



## scrapiron (Jun 13, 2020)

thanks Gary- may take you up on the offer.

I’m leaning towards a 18’ skiff - 60hp, 74” beam, can handle 3, gets skinny. Less stable than the RF18

ideally we’d be able to go to the places bay boats can’t/won’t. We have been primarily kayaking so though we enjoy fishing the ‘larger’ water, getting to these more remote areas to fly fish is what we like.

but as The title of this thread states…flats vs. micros. A HB Marquesa would be ideal but I didn’t win the lottery (heck I don’t play) so boats in that league are out of mine.


----------



## Gary240 (Jul 5, 2021)

scrapiron said:


> thanks Gary- may take you up on the offer.
> 
> I’m leaning towards a 18’ skiff - 60hp, 74” beam, can handle 3, gets skinny. Less stable than the RF18
> 
> ...


Sounds good. I'll shoot you a PM next time I'm on the coast with it. Or we could meet in Little Washington if you're around there sometime. Another skiff to look at is the Carolina Skimmer made by CY boats in Beaufort, N.C. They are the Southern Skimmer boat but made much better than the guy that owned the last molds. 

I'd love to get a HB or a Chittum, but it's not in the cards right now...


----------

